# Starting lyft tommorow



## HeyBloc (Sep 2, 2015)

Im not really nervous as far as picking up communicating and dropping off customers at the correct location, but I am a little worried about how to actually : accept a customer, open google maps thru the lyft app its self, start the fair, and end the fair.

The whole mentor thing didnt pan out like it should have.. dont ask 

help help would be appreciated


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Have you signed up for Uber? You can get more jobs and fares with Uber. You can even have both apps open at the same time.










Irregardless of what ridesharing platform you use, your app will alert you when there is a ride and it will show the pickup area, rating of passenger, and their name. Accept the job if you'd like to take it, and drive to the pickup area and slide to mark you've arrived.

Once they're in the car and you've verbally confirmed their name, slide to begin trip. After you've arrived, just slide to end the trip. There should be videos in the partner onboarding emails you received.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm more interested what happened with the mentor.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah what happened with the mentor? 

Google Maps or Waze automatically opens, you don't have to do anything. 

Click the button to accept... uumm pretty simple.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Be patient and complete the signup for both Lyft and Uber. As an independent contractor your loyalty should be to YOURSELF, how to maximize your income. Dont bother much about fancy graphs, you will receive half a dozen of those every week from Uber. Get a promo code sign for Uber, try it out. Complete lyft registration. Try doing lyft only, uber only or both at the same time and see what works for you.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

HeyBloc said:


> Im not really nervous as far as picking up communicating and dropping off customers at the correct location, but I am a little worried about how to actually : accept a customer, open google maps thru the lyft app its self, start the fair, and end the fair.
> 
> The whole mentor thing didnt pan out like it should have.. dont ask
> 
> help help would be appreciated


The apps are user friendly. There are buttons front and center to start trip, navigate and drop off. the best advice is to drive a couple of passengers. Let them know from the start this is your first week, most passengers are understanding. If there is any mistake, let the pax know they wont be overcharged and that Lyft support will sort it out. Email lyft immediately and describe what happens. Same with uber app.


----------



## HeyBloc (Sep 2, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I'm more interested what happened with the mentor.





DrivingStPete said:


> Yeah what happened with the mentor?
> 
> Google Maps or Waze automatically opens, you don't have to do anything.
> 
> Click the button to accept... uumm pretty simple.


Ok so are lyft mentors suppose to actually meet you and take you for a ride and show you how the process works?
Because I got a call from my guy that lived like 8 hours away and told me to just send the info via phone.
tbh Im kinda glad tho, everything moved along a shit ton quicker so no hard feelings with tht guy


----------



## HeyBloc (Sep 2, 2015)

glados said:


> Have you signed up for Uber? You can get more jobs and fares with Uber. You can even have both apps open at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah Im signing up for uber but I just got a new car so I have to wait till labor day weekend is over with so i can get the current insurance for the new car. But I definitely plan on doing both once I get both apps approved


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

8 hrs away !!! I would have thought OC or SD at most. 

I guess its become like going the tubers in LA for the interview.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes they are suppose to do face-to-face on boarding, a drive-along, and inspect your vehicle. You should also get a follow up questionnaire about your mentor.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Luberon said:


> The apps are user friendly. There are buttons front and center to start trip, navigate and drop off. the best advice is to drive a couple of passengers. Let them know from the start this is your first week, most passengers are understanding. If there is any mistake, let the pax know they wont be overcharged and that Lyft support will sort it out. Email lyft immediately and describe what happens. Same with uber app.


most passanger are understanding ?????


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

When you tell them you are new and you won't get bad rating for small mistakes.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

Irregardless? heh heh


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Do Lyft rides first, then when you go to uber offices to sign up ask about the $500 bonus previous Lyft drivers get, show them your Lyft driver dashboard as proof.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

LyftMurph said:


> Do Lyft rides first, then when you go to uber offices to sign up ask about the $500 bonus previous Lyft drivers get, show them your Lyft driver dashboard as proof.


This is no longer offered in many markets. I would start with Uber.


----------



## rdhdstpchld (Sep 8, 2015)

df60532 said:


> Irregardless? heh heh


Used to have a boss who used this word. Drove me batshit. Sadly, I think it's been added to the dictionary but I refuse to look lest the nails on the chalkboard put me away for good


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

glados said:


> This is no longer offered in many markets. I would start with Uber.


Just did/got this last week in San Diego.


----------



## ubercurious (Dec 24, 2014)

@glados you really are naive .... you spout spin and bullshit from a "theoretical" or textbook viewpoint.

You make broad sweeping statements without backing them up with real life experience as a. UBER X Driver... the only reference point i have read that you have ever given is Uber Web sites, Uber financed surveys, and general Uber propaganda.... and yet when others post counter opinions and use media surveys ...you dismiss them as biased and weighted to give the desired outcome. ...

You , young lady, are akin to a religious zealot that quotes extracts from doctrine "as if it is fact" ....

Just ask a Scientologist, or a Moonie, or a Jim Jones devotee, or a Westboro Baptist Hate Church member.....they all have something in common with you ... blind, misguded faith in "the word of the leader"


----------



## PinkSquareChaser (Oct 14, 2014)

HeyBloc said:


> Im not really nervous as far as picking up communicating and dropping off customers at the correct location, but I am a little worried about how to actually : accept a customer, open google maps thru the lyft app its self, start the fair, and end the fair.
> 
> The whole mentor thing didnt pan out like it should have.. dont ask
> 
> help help would be appreciated


Not sure about iOS, but on the latest Android app, Open Lyft, tap Settings. There's a "Ride Walkthrough" that will do a simulated ride.


----------



## Dan Czarnecki (Sep 20, 2015)

PinkSquareChaser said:


> Not sure about iOS, but on the latest Android app, Open Lyft, tap Settings. There's a "Ride Walkthrough" that will do a simulated ride.


Yup. That is correct. I am a Lyft driver myself and use an iPhone. They added that in the most recent update. I tried it for a little while, but I obviously found no point in going through all of it as I've been driving for Lyft for a little over a month now, and was just able to figure out how to accept ride requests and stuff from the get go.


----------

